# Ochsenkopf / Fichtelgebirge



## MtB55 (15. September 2018)

Nachdem ich dieses Jahr fast nur Touren gefahren bin, geht am Sonntag zu fünft zum Ochsenkopf und dann eine mittlere Runde im Fichtelgebirge. Am Ochsenkopf gibt es ja nur noch eine Abfahrt oder, kann jemand beschreiben wie die so ist?


----------



## Skwal (15. September 2018)

Wie eine technische Tourenabfahrt!

Im oberen Bereich verblockte Felsenstrecke, dann felsig, wurzeliger Singletrail mit ein paar Holzsprüngen. Weiter unten flowiger mit 2 Abschluss Tables.

Keine Bikepark Strecke, eher Trail!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## MtB55 (15. September 2018)

Skwal schrieb:


> Wie eine technische Tourenabfahrt!
> 
> Im oberen Bereich verblockte Felsenstrecke, dann felsig, wurzeliger Singletrail mit ein paar Holzsprüngen. Weiter unten flowiger mit 2 Abschluss Tables.
> 
> Keine Bikepark Strecke, eher Trail!


Klingt bis auf oben recht gut... gibt es auch eine chickenline


----------



## Skwal (15. September 2018)

Gibts


----------



## MtB55 (15. September 2018)

Skwal schrieb:


> Gibts


Supi, ich freu mich schon, hab richtig Bock mal die alten Knochen durch zu schütteln, vielleicht fällt der Kalk mal raus..


----------



## ragazza (15. September 2018)

tib02 schrieb:


> Supi, ich freu mich schon, hab richtig Bock mal die alten Knochen durch zu schütteln, vielleicht fällt der Kalk mal raus..


da hast du im oberen Bereich gute Chancen, das schüttelt ordentlich. Ist aber halt auch kurz und unten wirds schon recht flach. Ich fahrs aber immer wieder gern. Der Granit grippt ohne Ende.


----------



## Schoppi11 (16. September 2018)

Servus. 

Gibt es irgendwelche GPS Daten von der Enduro One welche trails da gefahren wurden?


----------



## MtB55 (16. September 2018)

War geil bei bestem Wetter


----------



## derwaaal (17. September 2018)

das ist ja für Fichtl-Verhältnisse noch relativ flowig, da gibt's selbst auf der Bikepark-Strecke noch verblocktere Passagen, wenn ich mich recht erinnere ... 

Muss auch mal wieder hin


----------



## RobNbg (17. September 2018)

Schoppi11 schrieb:


> Servus.
> 
> Gibt es irgendwelche GPS Daten von der Enduro One welche trails da gefahren wurden?



Nicht ganz GPS aber für eine Übersicht reicht es. Alle Abfahrten sind recht leicht zu finden und eigentlich im "normalen" Trailprogramm mit drin.

1. Lässt sich am schwersten finden. Oben vom Lift rechts Richtung Asenturm. Hier rechts halten und den Forstweg n gutes Stück runter. Kurz vor der ersten Kreuzung kommt der Einstieg zum Trial.

2. Geht auch oben vom Asenturm weg aber hinter dem Turm links und dann wieder rechts dem "M-Weg" folgen. Aber Vorsicht, nur früh oder späten Nachmittag befahren. Hier sind gerade am WE sehr viele Wanderer unterwegs.

3. Nordabfahrt. Zwischen Liftstation und Asenturm rechts rein. Hier muss man aber dann alles mit eigener Beinkraft zurück.

4. Technisch anspruchsvolles Stück. Grundsätzlich kannst Du hier direkt oben von der Südabfahrt rein, hinter dem Holzkicker rechts abbiegen aber das obere Stück ist schon tricky. Ansonsten den Transfer-Uphill von der 3 zurück mit der 4 kombinieren.

5. Der untere Teil vom "Bikepark". Macht voll Bock.


----------



## MtB55 (17. September 2018)

derwaaal schrieb:


> das ist ja für Fichtl-Verhältnisse noch relativ flowig, da gibt's selbst auf der Bikepark-Strecke noch verblocktere Passagen, wenn ich mich recht erinnere ...
> 
> Muss auch mal wieder hin


Für Technikfreaks es gibt auch total verbockte Trails...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ragazza (17. September 2018)

tib02 schrieb:


> Anhang anzeigen 773596
> Für Technikfreaks es gibt auch total verbockte Trails...


ja, so kenn ich das. Da schepperts . Fahr ich auch gerne mal im ruhigen Winter, falls wenig Schnee liegt und Skifahrer nicht da sind. Weiß aber nicht ob das erlaubt ist. Man muss natürlich dann selbst hochtreten, das mach ich aber auch im Sommer gern.


----------



## MtB55 (17. September 2018)

ragazza schrieb:


> ja, so kenn ich das. Da schepperts . Fahr ich auch gerne mal im ruhigen Winter, falls wenig Schnee liegt und Skifahrer nicht da sind. Weiß aber nicht ob das erlaubt ist. Man muss natürlich dann selbst hochtreten, das mach ich aber auch im Sommer gern.


Spart den zweiten Kaffee, danach war ich richtig wach


----------



## mw.dd (17. September 2018)

ragazza schrieb:


> Weiß aber nicht ob das erlaubt ist.


Warum sollte es nicht?


----------



## ragazza (17. September 2018)

mw.dd schrieb:


> Warum sollte es nicht?


weil der Bikepark, zu dem diese Downhillstrecke ja gehört, im Winter geschlossen ist. Ich hatte aber auch noch nie jemanden getroffeb, der sich an meiner Abfahrt gestöhrt hat


----------



## MtB55 (19. September 2018)

Mit den richtigen Leuten macht alles Spaß, am Ende gab es dann noch nen fetten Burgen im Bullhead house, echt lecker.


----------



## Dampfsti (28. September 2018)

tib02 schrieb:


> Anhang anzeigen 773596
> Für Technikfreaks es gibt auch total verbockte Trails...



Echt, wo?
Ich hab noch nirgends welche gefunden...
Sind doch alle Flowig im Fichtel


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## panter40 (1. August 2019)

gibt es direkt am Bullheadhouse auch Trails, wenn man nicht nur downhill fahren möchte?
ich würde gerne eine Tagestour dort machen, aber auf Lift usw. gerne verzichten....


----------



## lucie (1. August 2019)

tib02 schrieb:


> Mit den richtigen Leuten macht alles Spaß, am Ende gab es dann noch nen fetten Burgen im Bullhead house, echt lecker.



Also ich hatte letztens dort einen richtig leckeren Burger, wie die Burgen dort schmecken - k.A.


----------



## LeFritzz (1. August 2019)

panter40 schrieb:


> gibt es direkt am Bullheadhouse auch Trails, wenn man nicht nur downhill fahren möchte?
> ich würde gerne eine Tagestour dort machen, aber auf Lift usw. gerne verzichten....


Eine klassische Tagestour geht vom Bullheadhouse über die Kieswege auf den OKO-Gipfel (Variante dazu: über den Bocksgraben etc. zum Fichtelsee und über Geldbrunnen und Fichtelnaabquelle zum OKO-Gipfel), den  M-Weg runter zum Ringweg, zur Weißmainquelle, den Q-Weg rauf zum Weißmainfelsen, den Goetheweg runter nach Karches, auf den Schneeberg, von dort über den Nußhardt zum Seehaus und über Fichtelsee und Bleamlalm zurück nach Fleckl.


----------



## scratch_a (1. August 2019)

panter40 schrieb:


> gibt es direkt am Bullheadhouse auch Trails, wenn man nicht nur downhill fahren möchte?
> ich würde gerne eine Tagestour dort machen, aber auf Lift usw. gerne verzichten....



Wir waren bisher ca. 5x dort und sind bisher noch nie mit dem Lift gefahren 
Man kann sehr gut von dort aus Tagestouren machen, ohne den Lift zu nutzen...starten auch immer am Bullheadhouse um danach noch gemütlich dort was trinken/essen.


----------



## panter40 (2. August 2019)

DaFriiitz schrieb:


> Eine klassische Tagestour geht vom Bullheadhouse über die Kieswege auf den OKO-Gipfel (Variante dazu: über den Bocksgraben etc. zum Fichtelsee und über Geldbrunnen und Fichtelnaabquelle zum OKO-Gipfel), den  M-Weg runter zum Ringweg, zur Weißmainquelle, den Q-Weg rauf zum Weißmainfelsen, den Goetheweg runter nach Karches, auf den Schneeberg, von dort über den Nußhardt zum Seehaus und über Fichtelsee und Bleamlalm zurück nach Fleckl.


Hört sich gut an. Wie ist die Tour km/hm. Gekennzeichnet? Wäre das erste mal in der Gegend unterwegs ☺️


----------



## LeFritzz (2. August 2019)

Um die 35km, knapp1000hm, technisch immer wieder oberer S1 bereich, beim Nußhardt S2, eine Stelle S3.
Nicht als MTB-Route beschildert.


----------



## mw.dd (2. August 2019)

Wir sind letztens so gefahren:








						201907_OKO_v2
					

Check out this map I created on AllTrails.



					www.gpsies.com
				



Auf den Oko sind wir aber mit dem Lift.


----------



## LeFritzz (2. August 2019)

mw.dd schrieb:


> Wir sind letztens so gefahren:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Die Platte mitzunehmen ist bestimmt eine gute Idee.


----------



## scratch_a (2. August 2019)

panter40 schrieb:


> Hört sich gut an. Wie ist die Tour km/hm. Gekennzeichnet? Wäre das erste mal in der Gegend unterwegs ☺



Unsere letzte Tour hatte 36km/1126hm, ist keine ausgezeichnete MTB-Tour, sind verschiedene markierte Wanderwege. Wir fahren meist erst vom Bullheadhouse am Bocksgraben entlang bis Neubau, dann die Schotterstraße hoch bis zum Gipfel, rüber zum Weißmainfels, Goetheweg runter, Karches, Schneeberg, Nußhardt, Platte, Fichtelsee, wieder rauf Richtung Ochsenkopf und eine der Abfahrten runter. Wenn man mehr Kraft/Ausdauer hat, könnte man ja noch bis Kosseine rüber, ist uns aber für einen Tag zu anstrengend


----------



## panter40 (2. August 2019)

Vielen Dank für eure Tipps 
Mal schauen was sich ergibt


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## SuShu (2. August 2019)

scratch_a schrieb:


> Wir waren bisher ca. 5x dort und sind bisher noch nie mit dem Lift gefahren
> Man kann sehr gut von dort aus Tagestouren machen, ohne den Lift zu nutzen...starten auch immer am Bullheadhouse um danach noch gemütlich dort was trinken/essen.


Aber mit einer geschickten Planung der Liftauffahrten kann man die Anzahl der Tiefenmeter deutlich erhöhen. Allerdings ist dann das limitierende nicht mehr die Kondi fürs bergauf, sondern die Arme sind irgendwann durch


----------



## ragazza (2. August 2019)

panter40 schrieb:


> Hört sich gut an. Wie ist die Tour km/hm. Gekennzeichnet? Wäre das erste mal in der Gegend unterwegs ☺


falls du ein GPS hast, kann ich dir ein paar Empfehlungen für Touren als Daten geben.


----------



## panter40 (3. August 2019)

ragazza schrieb:


> falls du ein GPS hast, kann ich dir ein paar Empfehlungen für Touren als Daten geben.


Das wäre top


----------



## Deleted 283425 (24. Oktober 2019)




----------



## ragazza (24. Oktober 2019)

wundert mich nicht. Auch dort haben die E-Bikes erschreckend zugenommen und die Bike-Frequenz drastisch erhöht. Das letzte mal, als ich dort war, hat eine etwa zehnköpfige E-Bikegruppe stehend und diskutierend die ganze Abfahrt blockiert. Das sich Wanderer, wie an anderen Hotspots auch, dadurch eingeengt fühlen, kann ich nachvollziehen. Schade.


----------



## scratch_a (24. Oktober 2019)

"Das Bayerische Naturschutzgesetz verbietet ausdrücklich das Radfahren auf solchen Wegen" ist das wirklich so?

Welcher der Wege ist das jetzt genau?


Ah, handelt es sich um das kurze Stück, was ich hier markiert habe?


----------



## ragazza (25. Oktober 2019)

scratch_a schrieb:


> "Das Bayerische Naturschutzgesetz verbietet ausdrücklich das Radfahren auf solchen Wegen" ist das wirklich so?
> 
> Welcher der Wege ist das jetzt genau?
> Anhang anzeigen 928284
> ...


Ja, ist das Stück


----------



## scratch_a (25. Oktober 2019)

Mhh...als wirklich steil habe ich das nicht in Erinnerung. Sind halt paar Stufen drin, aber nix dramatisches. Sind das Stück Ende August an einem Samstag Nachmittag bei schönstem Wetter gefahren, da hatten wir keine Probleme mit Wanderer. Allerdings kann ich nur wegen dieser einmaligen Befahrung nicht einschätzen, ob das Verbot notwendig ist. Schade ist es auf jeden Fall, dass zu solchen Maßnahmen gegriffen wird/werden muss. Traurig, dass auch von unserer Sorte viele nicht mitdenken


----------



## mw.dd (25. Oktober 2019)

Ziemlich sicher rechtswidrig und daher unbeachtlich.


scratch_a schrieb:


> "Das Bayerische Naturschutzgesetz verbietet ausdrücklich das Radfahren auf solchen Wegen" ist das wirklich so?


Natürlich nicht. Das ist blanker Unsinn.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## scratch_a (25. Oktober 2019)

Wenn das mit der oberen und unteren Naturschutzbehörde abgestimmt ist könnte es vielleicht schon rechtens sein, oder? Wie schätzt @ciao heiko das ein?
Es sind hier zwar nur ca. 80m gesperrt und die zu umfahren tut einem nicht weh (was die meisten eh wahrscheinlich schon gemacht haben), aber ich befürchte, dass weitere Sperrungen der Wege folgen wird.

/edit: https://www.facebook.com/pg/Fichtelgebirgsverein/posts/  hier ist schon bei paar Beiträge zu erkennen, wohin der Hase läuft...da versucht man das Gesetz wieder für sich auszulegen. Manchmal hätte ich doch gerne einen Fratzenbuchaccount.


----------



## mw.dd (25. Oktober 2019)

scratch_a schrieb:


> Wie schätzt @ciao heiko das ein?


Was spielt das für eine Rolle?
Wenn es jemand weiß, dann @Sun on Tour


----------



## ciao heiko (25. Oktober 2019)

Es gibt in Bayern zur Zeit einige Sperrungen von Wegen. Die meisten davon halten wir aus unserer Sicht für rechtswidrig. Ohne weitere Details zu kennen kann ich aber keine konkrete Aussage treffen.
Der Zeitungsartikel wurde mir gestern auch genannt. Ich habe ihn mal an meinen Kollegen in Bayern weitergeleitet.

Es laufen zur Zeit, im Rahmen der DAV Pilotprojekte, Gespräche mit dem Umweltministerium, was denn nun unter einem geeigneten Weg zu verstehen ist. Die DIMB bringt sich dort ausführlich ein.
Sollten Wege weiterhin willkürlich gesperrt wir man aber leider auch nicht darum herum kommen dagegen juristisch anzugehen.

Wir haben auf der letzten JHV auch einen neuen Vorstand der aus dem Fichtelgebirge kommt. Und wir werden in Kürze dort eine IG gründen.

Also kurz gesagt. Wir haben in Bayern aktuell mehrere Baustellen. Und wir sind auf mehreren Ebenen am Thema dran.


----------



## static (25. Oktober 2019)

@ciao heiko
In der verlinkten BaySf-Pressemitteilung findet sich ja die Aussage des_"Das Bayerische Naturschutzgesetz verbietet ausdrücklich das Radfahren auf solchen Wegen sowie quer durch den Wald."_
Eventuell wäre ja ein knapper Kommentar der DIMB unter dem Facebook-Beitrag zur Richtigstellung sinnvoll.

Außerdem wird leider wieder mal das Bild von rücksichtslosen Bikern, die "schwere Unfälle" in Kauf nehmen, übermittelt...


----------



## scratch_a (25. Oktober 2019)

mw.dd schrieb:


> Was spielt das für eine Rolle?
> Wenn es jemand weiß, dann @Sun on Tour



Ich weiß nicht, wer von den DIMB-Mitarbeitern juristisches Wissen hat und mir kam beim verfassen des Beitrages eben Heiko als erstes in den Sinn. Aber sein Beitrag zeigt ja, dass er durchaus auch ein richtiger Ansprechpartner dafür ist.

Und bevor es zu den persönlichen Differenzen (du mit/ohne DIMB) kommt möchte ich vorweg nehmen, dass dies bitte nicht hier weiter ausgebreitet werden soll.
Auch wenn ich selber den E-Bikes gegenüber sehr kritisch eingestellt bin und auch etwas Bedenken zur letzten "Stellungnahme" habe, so finde ich trotzdem, dass die DIMB weiterhin der einzig ernstzunehmende Verein ist, der unsere Interessen vertritt und aktiv ist. Deshalb hoffe ich, dass die DIMB das Vorgehen im Fichtelgebirge/Bayern weiterhin verfolgt und notfalls auch juristische Schritte einleitet, falls es notwendig sein sollte.


----------



## mw.dd (26. Oktober 2019)

scratch_a schrieb:


> Aber sein Beitrag zeigt ja, dass er durchaus auch ein richtiger Ansprechpartner dafür ist


Eigentich schreibt er das gleiche wie ich... Nur mit mehr Worten und etwas Füllstoff.


scratch_a schrieb:


> Deshalb hoffe ich, dass die DIMB das Vorgehen im Fichtelgebirge/Bayern weiterhin verfolgt und notfalls auch juristische Schritte einleitet, falls es notwendig sein sollte.


Ich hoffe auch, dass das nicht mit einem "wir müssen kompromissbereit sein" endet.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Sun on Tour (26. Oktober 2019)

mw.dd schrieb:


> Ich hoffe auch, dass das nicht mit einem "wir müssen kompromissbereit sein" endet.


Das wäre dann Sache eines anderen Deutschen Vereins ...


----------



## senkaeugen (29. Oktober 2019)

Hi,

kann mir bitte einer sagen wo ich an GPS Daten für Touren/Trails am Ochsenkopf komme? 
Von den Anforderungen her ähnlich dem Goethe-Trail bzw. dem Enduro-Trail oder schwieriger (aber nicht so hart wie die Steinpassagen im Park) bestenfalls sogar Touren ab Bergstation mit Ende Talstation Süd


----------



## ragazza (29. Oktober 2019)

senkaeugen schrieb:


> Hi,
> 
> kann mir bitte einer sagen wo ich an GPS Daten für Touren/Trails am Ochsenkopf komme?
> Von den Anforderungen her ähnlich dem Goethe-Trail bzw. dem Enduro-Trail oder schwieriger (aber nicht so hart wie die Steinpassagen im Park) bestenfalls sogar Touren ab Bergstation mit Ende Talstation Süd


da kannst du eigentlich so ziemlich jeden Weg ausserhalb des Parks fahren.


----------



## LeFritzz (30. Oktober 2019)

ragazza schrieb:


> da kannst du eigentlich so ziemlich jeden Weg ausserhalb des Parks fahren.


Mit Ausnahme des "Winterwanderwegs", der ist für Bike gesperrt.


----------



## Lenka K. (30. Oktober 2019)

ragazza schrieb:


> jeden Weg


Stimmt nicht, der weiss-blaue Wanderweg Ochsenkopf-Fleckl hat mindestens in Gipfelnähe Bikeverbotsschilder (Stand Juli '19).


----------



## senkaeugen (30. Oktober 2019)

Danke für die tollen "Tipps", aber gibt es vielleicht irgendwie ne GPX mit allen trails die man dann fahren kann und in Zukunft für sich entscheiden kann ob es was taugt? So ohne nichts wirst da oben ja verrückt oder verfährst dich


----------



## scratch_a (30. Oktober 2019)

Ehrlich gesagt weiß ich nicht, was du genau suchst.  
GPX-Dateien für Ochsenkopf gibt es im Internet zu Hauf (https://www.gps-tour.info/de/touren/detail.121441.html, https://www.gps-tour.info/de/touren/detail.64691.html, https://www.gps-tour.info/de/touren/detail.64416.html, https://www.outdooractive.com/de/ro...-karches-seehaus-fichtelsee-fleckl/110604407/, https://www.outdooractive.com/de/ro.../ochsenkopf-schneeberg-trail-runde/102216242/, ...um nur mal aus zwei Portalen paar Links auf die Schnelle zu kopieren. Da gibt es noch weit aus mehr, auch auf gpsies, Trailforks, ...). Wenn man sich jetzt also paar der GPX ansiehst, dann sieht man sehr schnell, auf welche Wege es meist hinausläuft: Bocksgraben, Südabfahrt, Goetheweg, Schneeberg, Nußhardt bzw. Seehaussteig, Platte,...) Welche davon jetzt dir besonders gefallen oder nicht weiß hier ja keiner. Deshalb am Besten einen der vielen Tracks nehmen oder selber eine Tour planen (dann kannst du auch deinen Start-/Zielpunkt legen wohin du willst) und testen.


----------



## LeFritzz (30. Oktober 2019)

Lenka K. schrieb:


> Stimmt nicht, der weiss-blaue Wanderweg Ochsenkopf-Fleckl hat mindestens in Gipfelnähe Bikeverbotsschilder (Stand Juli '19).



`Das ist doch der "Winterwanderweg".


----------



## ragazza (30. Oktober 2019)

Lenka K. schrieb:


> Stimmt nicht, der weiss-blaue Wanderweg Ochsenkopf-Fleckl hat mindestens in Gipfelnähe Bikeverbotsschilder (Stand Ju nicht mehr li '19).


Auweia, war seit Frühling nicht mehr dort. Schade. Aber es wundert mich nicht


----------



## SuShu (30. Oktober 2019)

ragazza schrieb:


> Auweia, war seit Frühling nicht mehr dort. Schade. Aber es wundert mich nicht


 Die Sperrung ist aber nicht neu.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## LeFritzz (30. Oktober 2019)

SuShu schrieb:


> Die Sperrung ist aber nicht neu.


Stimmt genau, Rike.
Die Sperrung des Winterwanderwegs ist mehrere Jahre schon alt.
Alles andere ist nach wie vor offen.


----------



## ragazza (30. Oktober 2019)

SuShu schrieb:


> Die Sperrung ist aber nicht neu.


dann hab ich es wohl übersehen


----------



## scratch_a (30. Oktober 2019)

Das Schild steht dort schon seit Jahren. Angeblich aber nicht rechtens


----------



## Lenka K. (30. Oktober 2019)

DaFriiitz schrieb:


> Das ist doch der "Winterwanderweg


Dann wissen jetzt alle, dass der 'Winterwanderweg' die weiss-blaue Markierung hat .


----------



## Sun on Tour (30. Oktober 2019)

Lenka K. schrieb:


> Dann wissen jetzt alle, dass der 'Winterwanderweg' die weiss-blaue Markierung hat .


... und anscheinend nicht nur die


----------



## LeFritzz (30. Oktober 2019)

Lenka K. schrieb:


> Dann wissen jetzt alle, dass der 'Winterwanderweg' die weiss-blaue Markierung hat .


Ich lackiere ihn demnächst "KGB" (красное голубой белый - rot-blau-weiss - von unten nach oben) um.


----------



## senkaeugen (3. November 2019)

War jetzt einige Male am Oko und hab mir einige trails angeschaut - mit Liftunterstützung...

Da dieser jetzt geschlossen ist bzw. ich doch die Ambition habe den Lift auszulassen hab mich mir ein Paar Touren zusammengestellt die meiner Meinung das Optimum an Spaß rausholen:









						OKO-Ost-Goethe-AMT mit V-Bikepark/flowtrail | Mountainbike-Tour | Komoot
					

Evgen hat ein Outdoor-Abenteuer mit komoot geplant! Distanz: 8,82 km | Dauer: 01:07 Std




					www.komoot.de
				












						OKO-Ost-Goethe-Enduro1/2-Bikepark | Mountainbike-Tour | Komoot
					

Evgen hat ein Outdoor-Abenteuer mit komoot geplant! Distanz: 9,11 km | Dauer: 01:10 Std




					www.komoot.de
				












						OKO-Ost-Goethe-FR-Park/DH | Mountainbike-Tour | Komoot
					

Evgen hat ein Outdoor-Abenteuer mit komoot geplant! Distanz: 8,74 km | Dauer: 01:06 Std




					www.komoot.de
				




was könnte man noch hinzufügen für mehr "downhill" bei möglichst weniger uphill?

Für den Schneeberg hab ich dann folgendes (jedoch noch nicht gefahren)









						Schneebergrunde | Mountainbike-Tour | Komoot
					

John hat ein Outdoor-Abenteuer mit komoot geplant! Distanz: 26,9 km | Dauer: 02:51 Std




					www.komoot.de
				




Jemand noch Tipps oder Anregungen?

Bin aus versehen (da wo es auf die Enduro geht ist kein Biker-Verboten-Schild, nur weiter oben vor dem Steinfeld) mal auf die "alte DH" Trasse gekommen und echt schade dass diese für biker gesperrt ist .


----------



## scratch_a (3. November 2019)

Ich persönlich würde eher erst den Bocksgraben bis Fichtelberg und da dann den Schmierenweg zum Gipfel hochfahren.
Seehaussteig würd ich noch weiter runter fahren.

Vielleicht kannst dir ja auch hier noch paar Infos holen: https://locl8.jimdo.com/


----------



## senkaeugen (3. November 2019)

Seehaussteig hab ich jetzt bis zur Straße gezogen, der Bocksgraben reizt mich nicht wirklich - wenn man bedenkt dass man wieder hoch muss.

Aber den Plattensteig werd ich mit noch dran hängen ...









						Schneebergrunde | Mountainbike-Tour | Komoot
					

Evgen hat ein Outdoor-Abenteuer mit komoot geplant! Distanz: 32,7 km | Dauer: 03:25 Std




					www.komoot.de


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## LeFritzz (3. November 2019)

senkaeugen schrieb:


> War jetzt einige Male am Oko und hab mir einige trails angeschaut - mit Liftunterstützung...
> 
> Da dieser jetzt geschlossen ist bzw. ich doch die Ambition habe den Lift auszulassen hab mich mir ein Paar Touren zusammengestellt die meiner Meinung das Optimum an Spaß rausholen:
> 
> ...


Was soll der Scheiß?

Jeder, der sich dort auskennt, weiß um diese Trails.

Da Du offenbar den M-Weg-Einstieg umfahren mußt, brauchen wir Deine Schulweisheiten gewiss nicht.
Lern fahren, dann komm wieder.

Bis dahin, lass uns in Ruhe bitte.


----------



## senkaeugen (3. November 2019)

Bist ja ein sehr netter Zeit-Genosse .

Was für ein M-Weg?
Kenn mich da halt noch nicht so dolle aus wie Du und hab mir eigentlich etwas Unterstützung erhofft - dafür ist ja das Forum da, oder?!?

Was ist eigentlich hiermit:









						Was ist das? | Mountainbike-Tour | Komoot
					

Evgen hat ein Outdoor-Abenteuer mit komoot geplant! Distanz: 960 m | Dauer: 00:07 Std




					www.komoot.de
				




Ist das fahrbar?


----------



## franzam (3. November 2019)

Je nach Fahrkönnen ist alles am OK fahrbar  Abgesehen  davon finde ich den Anspruch das Optimum an Spass (auf Wanderwegen ) rauszuholen immer etwas zweischneidig...


----------



## derwaaal (3. November 2019)

woher kommen denn die Bezeichnungen Enduro1/Enduro2 ? Sind das die Bezeichnungen vom Bikepark?


----------



## senkaeugen (4. November 2019)

Ne, hab ich so für mich gemacht damit ich weiß was gemeint ist.

Bei komoot ist es wie folgt bezeichnet:
(Die Strecken haben in dem Sinne nichts mit dem Park zu tun)

Enduro1 - Allmountaintrail mit Verlängerung
Enduro2 - Endurostrecke 1/2
Und dann gibt es da noch nen Endurotrail 2, da dieser Trail nicht offiziell bei komoot "ist" würde er den Winterwanderweg entlang navigieren. Sprich vor Ort kann man sich noch für den entscheiden.
Einige dieser trails waren auch Teil der EnduroOne.

@franzam 
Ja, schon klar... nicht jeder ist halt so ein "Ass" wie Du und der "Fritz" es anscheinend sind....

Mir ging es darum die strecken möglichst so zu verbinden dass man bei einem "Minimum" an uphill möglichst viel "down hill" herausholen kann.


----------



## LeFritzz (4. November 2019)

senkaeugen schrieb:


> ... den Winterwanderweg entlang navigieren...


Der "Winterwanderweg" ist für Bikes gesperrt. Diese Sperrung, welche die einzige Sperrung eines Wanderweges füpr Bikes am OKO ist, sollte unbedingt respektiert werden.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## senkaeugen (4. November 2019)

Wird sie auch  

Nur muss man dies komoot sagen und nicht mir!
Wenn der trail durch die Prärie geht, wird das in komoot zwar so angezeigt, die Navigation verläuft aber über den nahegelegensten Weg und in dem Fall ist es der WWW 

Komoot ist da sehr eigen ... auch das Umfahren des M-Weg-Einstiegs war so nicht von mir gewollt, sonder wurde von komoot vorgenommen und ich hab dies verpeilt.

Aber besser als gar nichts ist komoot alle mal und nach ein Paar Besuchen braucht man das GPS auch nicht mehr. So viele trails sind es da oben doch nicht - die etwas taugen.

Bei dem Trail gibt es ein Steilstück an dessen Ende ne Kurve vor der einige dicke scharfe Brocken aus dem Boden ragen gefolgt von einer Steinbrockenpassage die den gesamten Downhill im Park in den Schatten stellt. Vorher an der Kuppe halten und sich das erst ansehen ... 
Muss auch zugeben dass ich da getragen habe  
Im flow danach nicht aus versehen auf den WWW fahren ☝️️









						Endurotrail 2: Mountainbike-Touren | komoot
					

Entdeck die besten Mountainbike-Touren zum Highlight Endurotrail 2 in Warmensteinach, Bayreuth. Plan eine Tour für dein nächstes MTB-Abenteuer.




					www.komoot.de
				




auf den Bildern ist die "Schlüsselstelle" nicht zu sehen, auch erinnern nur die ersten Paar Fotos mich an den trail ... der Rest der Bilder ist für Tonne - der Kommentar aber hilfreich!


----------



## Kyron (15. Juni 2020)

Hallo zusammen,

wir waren am Wochenende am Ochsenkopf. Einer der Highlights dort war für mich immer der sehr technische M-Trail, oder M-Weg. Es gab dort sogar die Möglichkeit nach 100m durch einen abgesteckten Durchgang im Zaun vom eigentlichen Bikepark Trail auf den M-Trail abzubiegen. Am Wochenende haben wir aber leider feststellen müssen, dass der Eingang zum M-Trail nun mit großen Steinböcken blockiert und gleich oben an der Gondelstation ein Fahrradverbotsschild angebracht wurde. 
Kennt vielleicht wer die Hintergründe? Auf anfrage beim Gondelbetreiber haben wir nur ein pampiges "Das ist ein Wanderweg!" als Antwort bekommen. Ich bin den Weg nun schon unzählige male gefahren, aber Wanderer habe ich dort selten bis nie angetroffen.

Viele Grüße
Mike

P.S.: Wir haben das Verbot natürlich respektiert!


----------



## senkaeugen (15. Juni 2020)

Weil es dort vielleicht zu steil, zu eng und zu unübersichtlich ist ? ??‍♂️ 

Mei war das eine schöne Zeit am Oko während des lockdowns ? 

Wenn Du dennoch was technisches möchtest, kannst Dich ja am Schneeberg (Plattengipfel) versuchen ☝️️ 
Ab dem Lift über M-Weg, Weißenfelsauffahrt, über Goethetrail und dem Anschlussstück unten rüber zum Schneeberg...
Oder am besten gleich zwischen Schneeberg und Oko parken und zwei Touren fahren, eine an hedem Berg.

Mal eine andere Frage ... parallel zum Winterwanderweg verläuft ein Trail der im Bereich des Endurotrails beginnt (startet wurzelig und schlängelt sich dann in losem Untergrund über ein Paar Stufen/Drops runter), der dann für 50-80m sich den Winterwanderweg teilt bis man am oberen Ringweg beim "Wanderer-Rastplatz" rauskommt. Beim Verschmelzen mit dem Winterwanderweg steht kein Schild. Der trail endet am "Wanderer-Rastplatz", da ist es sehr übersichtlich und man bremst eh ab, weil es dort eh nichts mehr "zu fahren" gibt.
Was ist mit dem Trail? Ist er offiziell, toleriert oder doch nur inoffizieller freeride ?


----------



## LeFritzz (15. Juni 2020)

Hmm...


----------



## senkaeugen (1. Juli 2020)

Gibt es im Bikepark irgendwelche Beschränkungen bezüglich seiner Befahrung ohne Nutzung des Lifts und ohne jeglicher "Entgelte"?
(und nein, ich fahre kein Mofa ☝️️ möchte gern Kardio mit ein Paar Trails kombinieren und nicht dauernd auf Fußgänger achten müssen ??‍♂️)


----------



## ragazza (1. Juli 2020)

senkaeugen schrieb:


> Gibt es im Bikepark irgendwelche Beschränkungen bezüglich seiner Befahrung ohne Nutzung des Lifts und ohne jeglicher "Entgelte"?
> (und nein, ich fahre kein Mofa ☝️ möchte gern Kardio mit ein Paar Trails kombinieren und nicht dauernd auf Fußgänger achten müssen ??‍♂️)


habe ich so im (schneelosen) Winter auch schon gemacht. Es ist ja kein Zaun rum. Wie sich das dann versicherungstechnisch verhält weiß ich nicht.
Moralisch hab ich mich so rausgeredet, daß ich ja im Sommer manchmal ein Tagesticket löse und den Park so unterstütze.


----------



## LB Jörg (1. Juli 2020)

senkaeugen schrieb:


> Gibt es im Bikepark irgendwelche Beschränkungen bezüglich seiner Befahrung ohne Nutzung des Lifts und ohne jeglicher "Entgelte"?
> (und nein, ich fahre kein Mofa ☝️ möchte gern Kardio mit ein Paar Trails kombinieren und nicht dauernd auf Fußgänger achten müssen ??‍♂️)



Nein, hab dieses Jahr auch noch nicht den Lift benutzt.

G.


----------



## mw.dd (2. Juli 2020)

senkaeugen schrieb:


> Gibt es im Bikepark irgendwelche Beschränkungen bezüglich seiner Befahrung ohne Nutzung des Lifts und ohne jeglicher "Entgelte"?


Soweit ich weiß gibt's gar keine Rechtsgrundlage auf Wegen im Wald ein Nutzungsentgelt zu erheben.


----------



## senkaeugen (2. Juli 2020)

mw.dd schrieb:


> Soweit ich weiß gibt's gar keine Rechtsgrundlage auf Wegen im Wald ein Nutzungsentgelt zu erheben.



Ich würde nicht fragen, wenn es sowas nicht geben würde ... im Bikepark Osternohe "dürfen" z.B. eBiker ein Entgelt (Streckennutzungsgebühr OHNE Liftbenutzung) von 10€ zahlen.


----------



## mw.dd (2. Juli 2020)

senkaeugen schrieb:


> Ich würde nicht fragen, wenn es sowas nicht geben würde ... im Bikepark Osternohe "dürfen" z.B. eBiker ein Entgelt (Streckennutzungsgebühr OHNE Liftbenutzung) von 10€ zahlen.


Das es verlangt wird heißt nicht das es rechtmäßig ist. Das für den Geisskopf zuständige LRA (Regen?) hat das für den Bikepark dort mal prüfen lassen und ist zu einem eindeutigen Ergebnis gekommen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## LeFritzz (2. Juli 2020)

Die Art. 26-34 des Bay. Naturschutzgesetzes regeln die Befahrungsrechte eindeutig.
Die Erhebung eines Nutzungsentgeltes würde diese Betretungs- und Befahrungsrechte einschränken und wäre daher zumindest höchst fragwürdig. Ein Recht auf Sperrung zur Erzielung von Einnahmen für das Einräumen eines Befahrungsrechtes sieht das Gesetz nicht vor.

Am OKO gibt es ausserhalb der Lift-Entgelte keinerlei Gebühren.
Ausser dem nach Art. 28 Bay. Naturschutzgesetz für Fahrräder gesperrten Winterwanderweg kann dort jeder Weg frei befahren werden unter Beachtung der im Gesetz festgelegten Regeln der Rücksichtnahme und insbesondere des Vorranges für Fussgänger.


----------



## scratch_a (2. Juli 2020)

Anscheinend ist inzwischen nicht nur der WWW für Fahrrad gesperrt, sondern auch der M-Weg von der Bergstation aus.
Hab da an Pfingsten allerdings nicht darauf geachtet, wir sind eh gleich die Downhill runter, da die Kräfte schon etwas nachgelassen hatten.


----------



## senkaeugen (2. Juli 2020)

scratch_a schrieb:


> Anscheinend ist inzwischen nicht nur der WWW für Fahrrad gesperrt, sondern auch der M-Weg von der Bergstation aus.
> Hab da an Pfingsten allerdings nicht darauf geachtet, wir sind eh gleich die Downhill runter, da die Kräfte schon etwas nachgelassen hatten.



Ist mir gestern aber nicht aufgefallen ??‍♂️ ? 
Und ich stelle mir schon seit einiger Zeit die Frage wann der gesperrt wird und halte entsprechend Ausschau nach Verbotsschildern ? 

Vor allem im Bereich der Kurven so ab der Mitte war in letzter Zeit echt viel los ... Leute die mitten auf dem Weg sitzen und Brotzeit machen, Kinder die Steinmänner bauen, Hunde die nicht angeleint sind, Rentner die den Berg nicht hochkommen und alle Paar Schritte pausieren müssen usw. ?


----------



## LeFritzz (2. Juli 2020)

Der M-Weg ist nicht gesperrt.
Und so lange wir uns vernünftig verhalten und den Wanderern den Vortritt lassen, wird sich das hoffentlich auch nicht ändern.

Die oben von @senkaeugen geäußerte Einstellung "ich möchte nicht auf Fußgänger achten müssen" liegt im eklatanten Widerspruch zum Art. 28,1 des Bay. Naturschutzgesetzes: "_Jedermann darf auf Privatwegen in der freien Natur wandern und, soweit sich die Wege dafür eignen, reiten und mit Fahrzeugen ohne Motorkraft sowie Krankenfahrstühlen fahren. *Den Fußgängern gebührt der Vorrang.*_" Mit so einer Einstellung arbeitet man direkt auf Sperrungen hin. Wenn nämlich der Vorrang des Fußgängers nicht mehr gewährleistet ist, dann muß aus diesem Grunde eine Sperrung verfügt werden.

Ich bitte dringend a) davon abzu sehen, hier solche Sätze ("ich möchte nicht auf Fußgänger achten müssen") zu veröffentlichen und b) ein Fahrverhalten zu üben, welches erlaubt, jederzeit dem Fußgänger den ihm gebührenden Vorrang einzuräumen.


----------



## franzam (2. Juli 2020)

senkaeugen schrieb:


> Ist mir gestern aber nicht aufgefallen ??‍♂️ ?
> Und ich stelle mir schon seit einiger Zeit die Frage wann der gesperrt wird und halte entsprechend Ausschau nach Verbotsschildern ?
> 
> Vor allem im Bereich der Kurven so ab der Mitte war in letzter Zeit echt viel los ... Leute die mitten auf dem Weg sitzen und Brotzeit machen, Kinder die Steinmänner bauen, Hunde die nicht angeleint sind, Rentner die den Berg nicht hochkommen und alle Paar Schritte pausieren müssen usw. ?



Tja, im Steinwald haben sich letzthin (am WE) auch ein paar Biker beschwert, dass die Wanderer in den Highspeed-Passagen sich immer gerade dahin stellen wo man fahren will.
Ich wäre daher auch dafür, alle Wege für Rentner, Familien und sonstiges Gesocks zu sperren. Es sollte wirklich nur noch Enduro und Downhill erlaubt sein.....


----------



## senkaeugen (2. Juli 2020)

franzam schrieb:


> Tja, im Steinwald haben sich letzthin (am WE) auch ein paar Biker beschwert, dass die Wanderer in den Highspeed-Passagen sich immer gerade dahin stellen wo man fahren will.
> Ich wäre daher auch dafür, alle Wege für Rentner, Familien und sonstiges Gesocks zu sperren. Es sollte wirklich nur noch Enduro und Downhill erlaubt sein.....



Wo ist dieser Steinwald?

Touren auf Wanderergen am OKO fahre ich seit der Lockerung ausschließlich unter der Woche... am WE geht nur BP, es sei denn man will seine neue Bremse einbremsen ? Wer sich am WE dort die Wanderwege antut, ist selber schuld ??‍♂️ ?


----------



## MtB55 (2. Juli 2020)

senkaeugen schrieb:


> Wo ist dieser Steinwald?
> 
> Touren auf Wanderergen am OKO fahre ich seit der Lockerung ausschließlich unter der Woche... am WE geht nur BP, es sei denn man will seine neue Bremse einbremsen ? Wer sich am WE dort die Wanderwege antut, ist selber schuld ??‍♂️ ?


Es ist immer verwunderlich das sich der MTB wundert, wenn auf Wanderwegen gerade am WE Wanderer unterwegs sind.


----------



## LeFritzz (2. Juli 2020)

senkaeugen schrieb:


> Wo ist dieser Steinwald?
> 
> Touren auf Wanderergen am OKO fahre ich seit der Lockerung ausschließlich unter der Woche... am WE geht nur BP, es sei denn man will seine neue Bremse einbremsen ? Wer sich am WE dort die Wanderwege antut, ist selber schuld ??‍♂️ ?


Kannst Dich einfach davonscheren hier?
Sowas brauchen wir nicht.


----------



## VeloSteel (3. Juli 2020)

DaFriiitz schrieb:


> Die oben von @senkaeugen geäußerte Einstellung "ich möchte nicht auf Fußgänger achten müssen" liegt im eklatanten Widerspruch zum Art. 28,1 des Bay. Naturschutzgesetzes: "_Jedermann darf auf Privatwegen in der freien Natur wandern und, soweit sich die Wege dafür eignen, reiten und mit Fahrzeugen ohne Motorkraft sowie Krankenfahrstühlen fahren. *Den Fußgängern gebührt der Vorrang.*_" Mit so einer Einstellung arbeitet man direkt auf Sperrungen hin. Wenn nämlich der Vorrang des Fußgängers nicht mehr gewährleistet ist, dann muß aus diesem Grunde eine Sperrung verfügt werden.





senkaeugen schrieb:


> Gibt es im Bikepark irgendwelche Beschränkungen bezüglich seiner Befahrung ohne Nutzung des Lifts und ohne jeglicher "Entgelte"?
> (und nein, ich fahre kein Mofa ☝️ möchte gern Kardio mit ein Paar Trails kombinieren und nicht dauernd auf Fußgänger achten müssen ??‍♂️)



Er bezog das nicht auf das generelle Verhalten, sondern bezog es auf die Benutzung des Bikeparks. Ich halte das sogar für außerordentlich verantwortungsbewusst, daher die Problematik erkennt. Eventuell sollt daher nicht nur auszugsweise zitiert werden.

Der Umgangston hier ist schon sehr rau. Ich habe eigentlich das Gefühl, wir wollen alle etwas ähnliches?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## scratch_a (3. Juli 2020)

Kyron schrieb:


> Hallo zusammen,
> 
> wir waren am Wochenende am Ochsenkopf. Einer der Highlights dort war für mich immer der sehr technische M-Trail, oder M-Weg. Es gab dort sogar die Möglichkeit nach 100m durch einen abgesteckten Durchgang im Zaun vom eigentlichen Bikepark Trail auf den M-Trail abzubiegen. Am Wochenende haben wir aber leider feststellen müssen, dass der *Eingang zum M-Trail nun mit großen Steinböcken blockiert* und gleich oben an der Gondelstation ein *Fahrradverbotsschild* angebracht wurde.
> Kennt vielleicht wer die Hintergründe? Auf anfrage beim Gondelbetreiber haben wir nur ein pampiges "Das ist ein Wanderweg!" als Antwort bekommen. Ich bin den Weg nun schon unzählige male gefahren, aber Wanderer habe ich dort selten bis nie angetroffen.
> ...





DaFriiitz schrieb:


> Der M-Weg ist nicht gesperrt.
> ....



Wie gesagt, ich hatte da vor paar Wochen nicht aufgepasst, aber erfunden wird @Kyron das Schild nicht haben. Vielleicht kann ja @LB Jörg was dazu sagen?



VeloSteel schrieb:


> ....
> Der Umgangston hier ist schon sehr rau. Ich habe eigentlich das Gefühl, wir wollen alle etwas ähnliches?



Ehrlich gesagt finde ich, dass sich nur einer im Ton immer wieder daneben benimmt. Selbst wenn ein Fehlverhalten vorliegen würde (was ich aus dem hier geschriebenen nicht erkennen kann...da muss man schon absichtlich viel rein interpretieren), kann/sollte man mit anderen Worten darauf hinweisen.


----------



## KUBIKUS (3. Juli 2020)

Fichtelgebirge: Das Fichtelgebirge ist Bayerns schönster Fleck! - Frankenpost
					

Die Zuschauer des BR-Heimatmagazins Wir in Bayern haben online das Fichtelgebirge mit 18 Prozent der Stimmen zu Bayerns schönstem Fleck! gekürt.




					www.frankenpost.de


----------



## LB Jörg (3. Juli 2020)

scratch_a schrieb:


> Wie gesagt, ich hatte da vor paar Wochen nicht aufgepasst, aber erfunden wird @Kyron das Schild nicht haben. Vielleicht kann ja @LB Jörg was dazu sagen?



Die Diskrepanz zwischen gesehen und nicht gesehen liegt wohl darin, das von verschidenen Wegen geredet wird.
Das Schild steht am M-Weg Richtung Grasseman, nicht Richtung Weißmainfelsen. Dort wurde der Einstieg des Wanderwegs auch umgelegt, damit die Strecke nicht mehr überquerrt werden muß.

G.


----------



## scratch_a (3. Juli 2020)

Ja, den nach Grasseman meinte ich schon auch, zumindest habe ich so Kyron verstanden. In die andere Richtung wäre es uns bestimmt aufgefallen.
Also letztendlich ist dann neben dem WWW zumindest ein Teil des M-Weges gesperrt.


----------



## LB Jörg (3. Juli 2020)

scratch_a schrieb:


> Ja, den nach Grasseman meinte ich schon auch, zumindest habe ich so Kyron verstanden. In die andere Richtung wäre es uns bestimmt aufgefallen.
> Also letztendlich ist dann neben dem WWW zumindest ein Teil des M-Weges gesperrt.



Das du auch den meintest hab ich mir schon gedacht. 
Das Schild stand bei dir damals noch nicht. Es ist nämlich bei der Einfahrt in Strecke unmöglich zu übersehen.
Mal gucken ob es bleibt, ist ein etwas anderes Schild, als die Anderen 

G.


----------



## Sun on Tour (4. Juli 2020)

Ich finde den Ton, der hier vereinzelt angeschlagen wird schon etwas befremdlich und denke auch nicht, dass das dem Mountainbiken irgendwie nützlich ist. Vielmehr sollte man doch auf Basis gemeinsamer Verhaltensempfehlungen, wie es z. B. die allseits anerkannten DIMB-Trailrules sind, zusammenstehen und uns bei der Ausübung unseres gemeinsamen Hobbys unterstützen, wie es zumindest bei anderen Hobbys üblich ist, anstatt in anderen Mountainbikern den Grund für eine befürchtete Einschränkung der eigenen Freiheit zu sehen.

Viele Spaß beim Biken - Wetter passt gerade.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## franzam (4. Juli 2020)

Sun on Tour schrieb:


> Ich finde den Ton, der hier vereinzelt anschlagen wird schon etwas befremdlich und denke auch nicht, dass das dem Mountainbiken irgendwie nützlich ist. Vielmehr sollte man doch auf Basis gemeinsamer Verhaltensempfehlungen, wie es z. B. die allseits anerkannten DIMB-Trailrules sind, zusammenstehen und uns bei der Ausübung unseres gemeinsamen Hobbys unterstützen, wie es zumindest bei anderen Hobbys üblich ist, anstatt in anderen Mountainbikern den Grund für eine befürchtete Einschränkung des eigenen Freiheit zu sehen.
> 
> Viele Spaß beim Biken - Wetter passt gerade.


Vom Prinzip her hast Du recht. Der Ton ist etwas bissig ab und zu. 

Aber die schiere Masse derer, die inzwischen fast überall unterwegs sind, macht viele Probleme. Die Trailrules helfen einen Wanderer auch nicht wirklich, wenn er alle 50 Meter Radlern ausweichen soll/muss / darf. Viele derer, die in solchen Gebieten schon seit über 30 Jahren biken und wandern sehen die (fast sprunghafte) Entwicklung etwas skeptischer. Ich hab mich immer für das freie Betretungsrecht eingesetzt, sogar Strecken für die Kids entworfen und gebaut. Momentan bin ich mir aber nicht mehr sicher, ob freies Befahren von allen Wegen in sogenannten Hotspots eine tragbare Lösung ist.
Solange viele dabei sind, die sich nicht benehmen können, wird es auf eine Ghettoisierung hinauslaufen


----------



## VeloSteel (4. Juli 2020)

franzam schrieb:


> Vom Prinzip her hast Du recht. Der Ton ist etwas bissig ab und zu.
> 
> Aber die schiere Masse derer, die inzwischen fast überall unterwegs sind, macht viele Probleme. Die Trailrules helfen einen Wanderer auch nicht wirklich, wenn er alle 50 Meter Radlern ausweichen soll/muss / darf. Viele derer, die in solchen Gebieten schon seit über 30 Jahren biken und wandern sehen die (fast sprunghafte) Entwicklung etwas skeptischer. Ich hab mich immer für das freie Betretungsrecht eingesetzt, sogar Strecken für die Kids entworfen und gebaut. Momentan bin ich mir aber nicht mehr sicher, ob freies Befahren von allen Wegen in sogenannten Hotspots eine tragbare Lösung ist.
> Solange viele dabei sind, die sich nicht benehmen können, wird es auf eine Ghettoisierung hinauslaufen



Aber, gibt es nun Bestandsschutz für jemanden, der schon lange auf dem Bike unterwegs ist? Die Szene, das Mountainbikes ist dynamisch, und es passieren Veränderungen. Der Umgangston sollte dabei freundlich und der Ansatz hilfreich sein. Wir wollen doch gemeinsam (als Biker), eine bessere Infrastruktur und Möglichkeiten finden und schaffen, unseren Sport auszuüben. Es kommen neue Personen hinzu, diese sollten integriert werden, ihnen geholfen, unter die Arme gegriffen, die Regeln und Probleme erklärt, damit sie entsprechend reagieren können. 
Manche bleiben weiterhin Arschlöcher? Die gibt es überall, die haben wir in unserer Gesellschaft, egal wo, die schert die Gemeinschaft einen Dreck. Das sind aber nicht alles "die Neuen, die Noobs", es gibt auch genugg alte, gelernte, lange auf dem Rad sitzende, die Arschlöcher sind. Das ist kein Exklusivrecht.

Ich hätte gerne eine Gemeinschaft, in der man weiß worauf man hinarbeitet: ein gesundes Miteinander, zwischen Bikern, aber auch mit Wanderern, Joggern, Jägern, Förstern und Naturschützern.
Die haben alle Interessen, aber nur bei einem vernünftigen Interessensausgleich schaffen wwir es auch langfristig vernünftige Konzepte zu erarbeiten und umzusetzen. Dafür sollten wir uns nicht selbst spalten, sondern unterhalten, erklären und einen freundlichen Umgang pflegen.


----------



## franzam (4. Juli 2020)

VeloSteel schrieb:


> Aber, gibt es nun Bestandsschutz für jemanden, der schon lange auf dem Bike unterwegs ist? Die Szene, das Mountainbikes ist dynamisch, und es passieren Veränderungen. Der Umgangston sollte dabei freundlich und der Ansatz hilfreich sein. Wir wollen doch gemeinsam (als Biker), eine bessere Infrastruktur und Möglichkeiten finden und schaffen, unseren Sport auszuüben. Es kommen neue Personen hinzu, diese sollten integriert werden, ihnen geholfen, unter die Arme gegriffen, die Regeln und Probleme erklärt, damit sie entsprechend reagieren können.
> Manche bleiben weiterhin Arschlöcher? Die gibt es überall, die haben wir in unserer Gesellschaft, egal wo, die schert die Gemeinschaft einen Dreck. Das sind aber nicht alles "die Neuen, die Noobs", es gibt auch genugg alte, gelernte, lange auf dem Rad sitzende, die Arschlöcher sind. Das ist kein Exklusivrecht.
> 
> Ich hätte gerne eine Gemeinschaft, in der man weiß worauf man hinarbeitet: ein gesundes Miteinander, zwischen Bikern, aber auch mit Wanderern, Joggern, Jägern, Förstern und Naturschützern.
> Die haben alle Interessen, aber nur bei einem vernünftigen Interessensausgleich schaffen wwir es auch langfristig vernünftige Konzepte zu erarbeiten und umzusetzen. Dafür sollten wir uns nicht selbst spalten, sondern unterhalten, erklären und einen freundlichen Umgang pflegen.


Das hat nur indirekt was mir Bestandsschutz zu tun, zumindest nicht für alte Biker. Sondern eher für die Natur und und den schonenden Umgang mir ihr und anderen Naturnutzern. Viele der _neuen_ Personen wollen ja gar nicht integriert werden. Sie wollen oft nur das machen, nach dem ihnen grad der Sinn steht. Erfahrungsgemäß kannst Du nur einen gewissen Teil mit Aufklärung und guten Ratschlägen erreichen. Den anderen gehts am Arsch vorbei. Die sagen Dir höchsten: Halts Maul Alter ....


----------



## Sun on Tour (4. Juli 2020)

Gerade weil die Zeiten für uns nicht einfacher werden, wäre Solidarität das Gebot der Stunde und die Verbreitung der Trailrules (gerne auch als Schild, was derzeit an anderer Stelle schon Wirkung zeigt - und zwar auf allen Seiten) wichtiger denn je. Wer sich vernünftig benimmt, sollte nirgends ein Problem haben. Es gibt halt auch für niemanden ein Recht ungestört in der Natur zu sein. Natürlich gilt das ganz besonders auch für uns, aber eben auch für jeden anderen. Das ist übrigens die Basis für den vernünftigen Interessenausgleich, den wir in Bayern sogar im Gesetz verankert stehen haben.

Wer meint Teil eines Problems "schiere Masse" zu sein, sollte vielleicht mit dem, von ihm selbst erwarteten Beispiel, voran gehen. Das kann aber doch nicht der Weisheit letzter Schluss sein.


----------



## scratch_a (4. Juli 2020)

@franzam: Das ist richtig, aber wäre schade, wenn wegen solche Menschen alle Vernünftigen dann auch in Sippenhaft genommen werden würden. Eine Abschaffung des freien Betretungsrecht schafft ja die Idioten nicht mit ab. Wahrscheinlich sind das dann diejenigen, die trotzdem überall fahren und die anderen können dann vom Sofa aus zusehen?

Aber du hast ja auch geschrieben, dass es einfach die schiere Menge an Naturnutzern sind, wodurch es zu Reibereien kommt. Meines Erachtens existieren diese Probleme vor allem an Hotspots und das würde bedeuten, dass auch entsprechend mehr Angebote bereit gestellt werden müssen. Klar, viele Wege hängen auch mit Naturdenkmäler, Aussichtspunkten usw. zusammen, aber diese interessieren auch nicht jeden und nicht bei jeder Tour und außerdem könnten ja trotzdem verschiedene Wege zu den gleichen Punkten führen, wodurch sich die Menge besser verteilen könnte.


----------



## senkaeugen (13. Juli 2020)

Hab am Freitag bei der Auffahrt (Süd, Schotterweg, ca. 500-600m ab Liftstation) eine Wildkammera links am Wegesrand an einem Baum gesehen die den Weg "überwacht". 
Wie sieht da die Rechtslage dazu aus? Ist deren Einsatz im öffentlichen Raum überhaupt gestattet?


----------



## franzam (14. Juli 2020)

senkaeugen schrieb:


> Hab am Freitag bei der Auffahrt (Süd, Schotterweg, ca. 500-600m ab Liftstation) eine Wildkammera links am Wegesrand an einem Baum gesehen die den Weg "überwacht".
> Wie sieht da die Rechtslage dazu aus? Ist deren Einsatz im öffentlichen Raum überhaupt gestattet?


Steht ein Schild dort?


----------



## senkaeugen (15. Juli 2020)

Selbstverständlich nicht!


----------



## LB Jörg (15. Juli 2020)

senkaeugen schrieb:


> Selbstverständlich nicht!



Dann kannste draufpinkeln.

G.


----------



## franzam (15. Juli 2020)

Ganz toll, die Dödel von der Bike latschen wieder die Trails, bei denen es eh schon öfter Ärger gab breit, Püttner und Steinwald


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## LB Jörg (15. Juli 2020)

franzam schrieb:


> Ganz toll, die Dödel von der Bike latschen wieder die Trails, bei denen es eh schon öfter Ärger gab breit, Püttner und Steinwald



Sind net eh bald wieder Problemtage auf dem Püttnertrail?

G.


----------



## franzam (15. Juli 2020)

LB Jörg schrieb:


> Sind net eh bald wieder Problemtage auf dem Püttnertrail?
> 
> G.


Da werden dann auch noch geführte E-Bike-Touren über die Trails an der Kösser angeboten... es ist zum kotzen!


----------



## Lenka K. (15. Juli 2020)

franzam schrieb:


> Da werden dann auch noch geführte E-Bike-Touren über die Trails an der Kösser angeboten... es ist zum kotzen!


Ist schon lange so:





						Freeriden im Fichtelgebirge  - [Teil 4]
					

@LB Jörg Warst ja gestern doch mit dabei du Lügner :D Ich hate einfach keine Ambition nach dem sche... Tag sry :p Dafür blödeln wir morgen bissl rum :D Wann solls eig. losgehen?




					www.mtb-news.de


----------



## franzam (15. Juli 2020)

Lenka K. schrieb:


> Ist schon lange so:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Theoretisch könnte man das stoppen- Text vom STUMV Bayern:



Ohne Zustimmung des Grundstücksberechtigten nicht erlaubt ist daher das Radeln


bei organisierten Veranstaltungen, wenn eine Beeinträchtigung der Weggrundstücke zu erwarten ist,
bei gewerbsmäßigen Veranstaltungen für den Organisator, für den im Gegensatz zu den Teilnehmern nicht Naturgenuss und Erholung, sondern wirtschaftliche Interessen im Vordergrund stehen,


----------



## Sun on Tour (16. Juli 2020)

...


----------



## Sun on Tour (16. Juli 2020)

Sun on Tour schrieb:


> Gerade weil die Zeiten für uns nicht einfacher werden, wäre Solidarität das Gebot der Stunde und die Verbreitung der Trailrules


Stattdessen lassen wir uns weiter in alle möglichen Gruppen dividieren und uns gegenseitig ausspielen - schlau ist das nicht... und gewinnen wird von uns so keiner...


----------



## Lenka K. (16. Juli 2020)

Sun on Tour schrieb:


> und gewinnen wird von uns so keiner.


Genau.

Siehe Sperrung des Teilstücks vom Kösseinegipfel.


----------



## Lenka K. (16. Juli 2020)

franzam schrieb:


> Ohne Zustimmung des Grundstücksberechtigten nicht erlaubt ist daher das Radeln
> 
> 
> bei organisierten Veranstaltungen, wenn eine Beeinträchtigung der Weggrundstücke zu erwarten ist,
> bei gewerbsmäßigen Veranstaltungen für den Organisator, für den im Gegensatz zu den Teilnehmern nicht Naturgenuss und Erholung, sondern wirtschaftliche Interessen im Vordergrund stehen,


Ich finde, ohne kommerzielle Angebote wäre es vielerorts viel ruhiger. Biken, Klettern, Skitour ...

Tja ...


----------



## LB Jörg (16. Juli 2020)

Die Großoffensive an touristischer öffentlicher Werbung, zum Fichtelgebirge und Steinwald, hat es in so einem Ausmaß wie zur Zeit, ja auch noch nicht gegeben.
Hmmh....stellt sich nur die Frage, warum die entsprechenden Behörden, nicht die gleichen Regel und Vorschriften den Mountainbikern auferlegt, wie den Boulderern. Wären ja sogar auch die gleichen Behörden?
Ich wäre mal dafür 

G.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Sun on Tour (16. Juli 2020)

Wenn es gelänge die Euch "unliebsamen" Erholungsnutzer auszuschließen, wie lange wird es dann wohl noch dauern bis es Euch selbst trifft?


----------



## LB Jörg (16. Juli 2020)

Sun on Tour schrieb:


> Wenn es gelänge die Euch "unliebsamen" Erholungsnutzer auszuschließen, wie lange wird es dann wohl noch dauern bis es Euch selbst trifft?



Länger....mit größerer Chace auf für immer 
Abgesehen davon, schließt das was ich geschrieben habe niemanden aus, ganz im Gegenteil.

G.


----------



## franzam (16. Juli 2020)

Ist eigentlich Nußhardt wieder für Bikes gesperrt? Hab da was gehört.


----------



## Lenka K. (16. Juli 2020)

franzam schrieb:


> Ist eigentlich Nußhardt wieder für Bikes gesperrt? Hab da was gehört.


Hab' neulich nichts gesehen.


----------



## Sun on Tour (16. Juli 2020)

LB Jörg schrieb:


> Länger....mit größerer Chace auf für immer


Träum weiter. Wenn man erst einmal angefangen hat, Erholungsuchende auszuschließen (bzw. restriktiv zu reglementieren), sind die nächsten Schritte nicht mehr weit und gerade die Locals werden problematisch gesehen und verdienen kann man an denen auch nichts...


----------



## Lenka K. (16. Juli 2020)

Sun on Tour schrieb:


> Träum weiter. Wenn man erst einmal angefangen hat, Erholungsuchende auszuschließen (bzw. restriktiv zu reglementieren),


Nee, nee, das ist der falsche Weg. Es muss für eine Kennzeichen- und Versicherungspflicht für die Radmofas Lobbyarbeit geleistet werden.

Ob die aber rechtzeitig kommt, bevor wegen massiv gestiegener Trailfrequentierung dank E-Bikes flächendeckende Verbote *für alle* kommen, sei dahingestellt.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## franzam (16. Juli 2020)

Sun on Tour schrieb:


> Träum weiter. Wenn man erst einmal angefangen hat, Erholungsuchende auszuschließen (bzw. restriktiv zu reglementieren), sind die nächsten Schritte nicht mehr weit und gerade die Locals werden problematisch gesehen und verdienen kann man an denen auch nichts...


 Die Locals werden überall die Deppen sein. Es werden aber Ausschlüsse von Gruppen kommen. Im Fichtelgebirge wird man 2 Berge (Ochsenkopf u. Kornberg) für die Abwärtsfraktion opfern, bzw. dort die Trails legal befahren lassen  (und um etwas Geld generieren und Werbung machen zu können). Dann wird man noch ein paar Forstwege als MTB-Touren ausweisen und den Rest der Trails sperren. 
Das ist meine Befürchtung und ich hoffe, dass ich mich täusche.


----------



## Sun on Tour (16. Juli 2020)

Wenn man weiterhin in weit vorauseilenden Gehorsam Sperrungen den Mund redet, braucht man sich auch nicht wundern, wenn jemand diesen Ball bereitwillig aufnimmt und die erwarteten Fakten schafft, von denen die Locals ohnehin ausgehen und sich ohne Gegenwehr in ihr Schicksal ergeben.


----------



## LB Jörg (17. Juli 2020)

Sun on Tour schrieb:


> Wenn man weiterhin in weit vorauseilenden Gehorsam Sperrungen den Mund redet, braucht man sich auch nicht wundern, wenn jemand diesen Ball bereitwillig aufnimmt und die erwarteten Fakten schafft, von denen die Locals ohnehin ausgehen und sich ohne Gegenwehr in ihr Schicksal ergeben.



Also ich bin nicht bei der DIMB.

G.


----------



## Sun on Tour (17. Juli 2020)

LB Jörg schrieb:


> Hmmh....stellt sich nur die Frage, warum die entsprechenden Behörden, nicht die gleichen Regel und Vorschriften den Mountainbikern auferlegt, wie den Boulderern. Wären ja sogar auch die gleichen Behörden?
> Ich wäre mal dafür


Vielleicht, weil es hierfür keine Rechtsgrundlage gibt - Einschränkung von Grundrechten und so...


LB Jörg schrieb:


> Also ich bin nicht bei der DIMB.
> 
> G.


Klingt auch eher nach DAV.


----------



## franzam (17. Juli 2020)

Sun on Tour schrieb:


> Wenn man weiterhin in weit vorauseilenden Gehorsam Sperrungen den Mund redet, braucht man sich auch nicht wundern, wenn jemand diesen Ball bereitwillig aufnimmt und die erwarteten Fakten schafft, von denen die Locals ohnehin ausgehen und sich ohne Gegenwehr in ihr Schicksal ergeben.


Befürchtungen äußern und keine Gegenwehr sind zweierlei Stiefel. Es gab schon mal  Sperrungen im Fgb.  Die  wurden aber nach (l informellen ) Gesprächen wieder entfernt.


----------



## LB Jörg (17. Juli 2020)

Sun on Tour schrieb:


> Vielleicht, weil es hierfür keine Rechtsgrundlage gibt - Einschränkung von Grundrechten und so...
> 
> Klingt auch eher nach DAV.



Es gelten doch für beide "Sportarten" die gleichen Rechtsgrundlaagen!?

Das mit dem DAV versteh ich net

G.


----------



## Lenka K. (17. Juli 2020)

Sun on Tour schrieb:


> Klingt auch eher nach DAV.


Mindestens spricht sich der DAV nicht dafür, die Felsen überall mit Klettersteigen zu verdrahten. Das ist nämlich das klettertechnische Äquivalent eines Radmofas.


----------



## Sun on Tour (17. Juli 2020)

Es ist wenig hilfreich jede Diskussion in ein E-Bike Thema enden zu lassen. 
Gerade wir Mountainbiker profitieren von der Toleranz, dem gegenseitigen Respekt und der Anerkennung unserer Rechte und Bedürfnisse, die uns in Bayern durch die Rechtslage entgegengebracht wird. Es steht uns nicht gut an dies anderen (wobei für viele das das gleiche ist) zu verweigern. Das sollen andere tun. Die können dann gerne entsprechende Lobby-Arbeit machen. 
Es gibt Leute, die sich für ein Miteinander in der Natur einsetzen, damit man weiterhin Mountainbiken kann.


----------



## franzam (17. Juli 2020)

Sun on Tour schrieb:


> Es ist wenig hilfreich jede Diskussion in ein E-Bike Thema enden zu lassen.
> Gerade wir Mountainbiker profitieren von der Toleranz, dem gegenseitigen Respekt und der Anerkennung unserer Rechte und Bedürfnisse, die uns in Bayern durch die Rechtslage entgegengebracht wird. Es steht uns nicht gut an dies anderen (wobei für viele das das gleiche ist) zu verweigern. Das sollen andere tun. Die können dann gerne entsprechende Lobby-Arbeit machen.
> Es gibt Leute, die sich für ein Miteinander in der Natur einsetzen, damit man weiterhin Mountainbiken kann.


Hier werden sicher alle für die Möglichkeit zum biken sein. Es sind aber auch viele darunter die ein "cleanes" Radeln/ Sporteln in der Natur analog der Kletterethik des Elbsandsteins bevorzugen würden.
Man beobachtet eh immer öfter Leute, denen es nur um den Kick geht und denen die Natur am Allerwertesten vorbeigeht. Mann betrachtet alles nur noch als gigantischen Funpark in dem Rücksichtnahme sicher nicht an erster Stelle steht


----------



## Sun on Tour (17. Juli 2020)

franzam schrieb:


> Mann betrachtet alles nur noch als gigantischen Funpark in dem Rücksichtnahme sicher nicht an erster Stelle steht


Das ist doch der Punkt an dem es anzusetzen gälte:
Ich mache hier mal Werbung für das:






Der Mountainbiker wird daran erinnert, wie er sich zu verhalten hat und die Wanderer wissen, dass sie mit Mountainbikern zu rechnen haben. Es könnte tatsächlich so einfach sein...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## franzam (17. Juli 2020)

Sun on Tour schrieb:


> Das ist doch der Punkt an dem es anzusetzen gälte:
> Ich mache hier mal Werbung für das:
> 
> 
> ...


Ich versteh dich ja, aber es gibt genug, die da drauf schei...n !


----------



## Sun on Tour (17. Juli 2020)

Dann muss man die eben packen. Dafür gibt es auch eine Rechtsgrundlage.
Der Ansatz: Weil einige sich nicht benehmen können, schieße ich mich auf eine andere Gruppe ein, damit mir nichts passiert, scheint mir nicht komplett durchdacht.


----------



## Lenka K. (17. Juli 2020)

Sun on Tour schrieb:


> Weil einige sich nicht benehmen können, schieße ich mich auf eine andere Gruppe ein


Und wenn die eben zu dieser Gruppe gehören?


----------



## Sun on Tour (17. Juli 2020)

Dann, weil sie sich nicht benehmen und eben nicht weil sie zu dieser Gruppe gehören.
"wenn sie zu dieser Gruppe gehören" beinhaltet ja, dass es sich nur um Mitglieder einer Gruppe und nicht die gesamte Gruppe handelt - und seien wir Mountainbiker mal froh, dass es uns bisher gelungen ist nicht für die ganz wenigen unter uns, die sich nicht zu benehmen wissen, in Sippenhaft genommen zu werden.
Bisher konnten solche Ansinnen meist erfolgreich abgewehrt werden, aber wenn wir selbst für andere den Maßstab ändern, wird das auch für uns nicht gut ausgehen.


----------



## mw.dd (17. Juli 2020)

Sun on Tour schrieb:


> Der Ansatz: Weil einige sich nicht benehmen können, schieße ich mich auf eine andere Gruppe ein, damit mir nichts passiert, scheint mir nicht komplett durchdacht.


Zwischen "auf etwas einschießen" und "sich von etwas abgrenzen" sind aber zwei verschiedene Dinge, findest Du nicht? Ich habe gar kein Problem damit, auf Radfahrer einzuwirken die sich nicht angemessen verhalten - sei es durch Vorbildwirkung, sei es durch direkte Ansprache. Allermeistens ist das schlicht Unwissen- oder Gedankenlosigkeit, nicht Böswilligkeit.
Für die mit Motor fühle ich mich da aber gar nicht zuständig, die sollen das gefälligst untereinander und mit dem Grundbesitzer/Wanderer/was weiß ich ausmachen. Und wenn ein Guidingunternehmen am Wochenende Großgruppen an Motor-Radfahrern an die Hotspots führt, ist das wohl kaum mit Ahnungslosigkeit zu entschuldigen; das sieht dann eher nach "Nach mir die Sintflut" aus.


----------



## franzam (17. Juli 2020)

Sun on Tour schrieb:


> Dann muss man die eben packen. Dafür gibt es auch eine Rechtsgrundlage.
> Der Ansatz: Weil einige sich nicht benehmen können, schieße ich mich auf eine andere Gruppe ein, damit mir nichts passiert, scheint mir nicht komplett durchdacht.


Wie willst Du diese packen? Das funktioniert ja nicht mal mit Autofahrern, die Radler abdrängeln. Und die haben sogar ein Nummernschild.
Stöckchen ins Vorderrad wäre vll. eine  Methode. Würde aber wahrscheinlich auch wieder Ärger geben...


----------



## Sun on Tour (17. Juli 2020)

franzam schrieb:


> Das funktioniert ja nicht mal mit Autofahrern, die Radler abdrängeln. Und die haben sogar ein Nummernschild.


Unabhängig davon, dass man das mit weniger Aufwand und für alle Beteiligten erfolgreicher lösen kann als mit einer Überwachung eines Totalverbots, würde in dem Fall ja auch niemand auf die Idee kommen die Straße für alle Verkehrsteilnehmer oder komplette Teilgruppen (hier Autofahrer) zu sperren. Man möchte gar nicht wissen, warum wir für unseren Bereich selbst solche Optionen für möglich halten.


----------



## LB Jörg (17. Juli 2020)

Sun on Tour schrieb:


> Unabhängig davon, dass man das mit weniger Aufwand und für alle Beteiligten erfolgreicher lösen kann als mit einer Überwachung eines Totalverbots, würde in dem Fall ja auch niemand auf die Idee kommen die Straße für alle Verkehrsteilnehmer oder komplette Teilgruppen (hier Autofahrer) zu sperren. Man möchte gar nicht wissen, warum wir für unseren Bereich selbst solche Optionen für möglich halten.



So eine Option hält man deswegen für möglich, weil die Option um die es jetzt hier geht, erst neu dazu gekommen ist.
Probleme gabs auch schon vorher, aber nie im ausreichendem Maß, das die Möglichkeit bestand, das es zu wirklichen Problemen wurde.
Die neue Option stößt aber gerade neue Dimensionen auf, die man hier schon zu spüren bekommt. Dann ist doch der erste logische Gedanke, das man die neue Option nochmal überdenkt.
In Ingolstadt mag es ja anders sein, dann kann man dort auch anders drüber denken.

G.


----------



## Sun on Tour (17. Juli 2020)

LB Jörg schrieb:


> Die neue Option stößt aber gerade neue Dimensionen auf, die man hier schon zu spüren bekommt.


Das sollte uns Mountainbiker doch bekannt vorkommen. Eine Argumentation, die man seit 30 Jahren immer wieder anbringt.


LB Jörg schrieb:


> Probleme gabs auch schon vorher, aber nie im ausreichendem Maß, das die Möglichkeit bestand, das es zu wirklichen Problemen wurde.


Auch ein Satz, der die letzten 30 Jahre sehr gut wiedergibt. Fachlich sind wir auch jetzt noch - nicht nur in Ingolstadt - weit entfernt wirklich Probleme zu haben. Wenn man ein bestimmtes Interesse verfolgt, nützt es natürlich, wenn man potentielle Probleme immer wieder anspricht...


LB Jörg schrieb:


> Dann ist doch der erste logische Gedanke, das man die neue Option nochmal überdenkt.


Ja, der Gedanke ist irgendwie auch nicht neu....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## LB Jörg (17. Juli 2020)

Sun on Tour schrieb:


> Das sollte uns Mountainbiker doch bekannt vorkommen. Eine Argumentation, die man seit 30 Jahren immer wieder anbringt.
> 
> Auch ein Satz, der die letzten 30 Jahre sehr gut wiedergibt. Fachlich sind wir auch jetzt noch - nicht nur in Ingolstadt - weit entfernt wirklich Probleme zu haben. Wenn man ein bestimmtes Interesse verfolgt, nützt es natürlich, wenn man potentielle Probleme immer wieder anspricht...
> 
> Ja, der Gedanke ist irgendwie auch nicht neu....



Ja, das schreib ich doch. Nur waren diese Probleme für die Gegner nicht nutzbar, die letzten 30 Jahre. 
Und das ändert sich gerade. Es wird mit fleiß eine Grundlage geschaffen, die bald, wenn es so weitergeht, so frapierend sein wird, das  es keine wirklich Gegenargumente gegen Sperrungen mehr gibt.
G.


----------



## Sun on Tour (18. Juli 2020)

Auch daran ist nichts neu.
Der letzte große Angriff des BUND gegen Pedelcs in den Alpen war ein Rohrkrepierer.
Die Angst der Mountainbiker macht die Waffe scharf.


----------



## LB Jörg (18. Juli 2020)

Nach Deutschlands schönsten Fleck (der sich durch die Auszeichnung nur verunschönern wird) haben wir jetzt auch noch den E-Bike Innovationsawrd 2020 erhaalten. Also einer der drei Toplokationen für E-Biker.









						Ochsenkopf: Ausgezeichnet beim E-Bike Innovation Award 2020
					

Die Erlebnisregion Ochsenkopf ist unter den Top-3 der E-Bike-Reviere in Deutschland. Ausschlaggebend für diese Auszeichnung ist das vielfältige Tourenangebot  …




					www.mainwelle.de
				




Das sind die Dinge, die die Waffen scharf machen 

G.


----------



## Sun on Tour (18. Juli 2020)

Da gibt sich der Tourismus vor Ort alle Mühe, dass er so einen Artikel lanciert bekommt, ...
und dann wären in der Folge natürlich Sperrungen die nächstbeste Werbung...


----------



## Deleted 369460 (19. Juli 2020)

LB Jörg schrieb:


> Nach Deutschlands schönsten Fleck (der sich durch die Auszeichnung nur verunschönern wird) haben wir jetzt auch noch den E-Bike Innovationsawrd 2020 erhaalten. Also einer der drei Toplokationen für E-Biker.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Quatsch, denen geht's darum  E-Biker zu den Fressbuden navigieren damit deren Wampen wachsen und der Geldbeutel leichter wird. 



> sämtliche Touren sind so angelegt, dass man unterwegs schön einkehren kann


----------



## mw.dd (20. Juli 2020)

LB Jörg schrieb:


> E-Bike Innovationsawrd 2020


Dieser Aufwand, sich immer neuen Quatsch auszudenken... Wird denen das nicht irgendwann zu blöd?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## reo-fahrer (20. Juli 2020)

mw.dd schrieb:


> Dieser Aufwand, sich immer neuen Quatsch auszudenken... Wird denen das nicht irgendwann zu blöd?



warst wohl noch nie auf der ISPO oder hast dir die ISPO Innovation Awards angeschaut?


----------



## mw.dd (20. Juli 2020)

reo-fahrer schrieb:


> warst wohl noch nie auf der ISPO oder hast dir die ISPO Innovation Awards angeschaut?


Nein, war ich noch nicht


----------



## LB Jörg (21. Juli 2020)

senkaeugen schrieb:


> Hab am Freitag bei der Auffahrt (Süd, Schotterweg, ca. 500-600m ab Liftstation) eine Wildkammera links am Wegesrand an einem Baum gesehen die den Weg "überwacht".
> Wie sieht da die Rechtslage dazu aus? Ist deren Einsatz im öffentlichen Raum überhaupt gestattet?




Bin heute über die Steinbrüche hochgefahren, dort hängt auch eine. Ist von der Uni Bayreuth und wird wohl tatsächlich auch zur Mountainbikezählng mit verwendet.

G.


----------



## Ghost-Boy (21. Juli 2020)

Ernsthaft? Hab am Samstag auch paar gesehen, manche direkt am Trails.


----------



## franzam (21. Juli 2020)

LB Jörg schrieb:


> Bin heute über die Steinbrüche hochgefahren, dort hängt auch eine. Ist von der Uni Bayreuth und wird wohl tatsächlich auch zur Mountainbikezählng mit verwendet.
> 
> G.


Normalerweise muss auch ein Hinweis dort stehen. So ähnlich wie im Steinwald: Achtung Wildkamera zur Zählung von vorbeikommenden Luchsen und E-Bikern


----------



## LB Jörg (22. Juli 2020)

franzam schrieb:


> Normalerweise muss auch ein Hinweis dort stehen. So ähnlich wie im Steinwald: Achtung Wildkamera zur Zählung von vorbeikommenden Luchsen und E-Bikern



Ist ja ein Zettel mit dran von der Uni Bayreuth, Abteilung Sportwissenschaft. Und da sie ja gerade ihre Mountainbike und EBikebergnutzungsumfragen dort machen, wirds wohl auf eine Zählung rauslaufen. 
Mich haben sie auf jedenfall schon mindestens zweimal beim Hochfahren 

G.


----------



## franzam (22. Juli 2020)

LB Jörg schrieb:


> Ist ja ein Zettel mit dran von der Uni Bayreuth, Abteilung Sportwissenschaft. Und da sie ja gerade ihre Mountainbike und EBikebergnutzungsumfragen dort machen, wirds wohl auf eine Zählung rauslaufen.
> Mich haben sie auf jedenfall schon mindestens zweimal beim Hochfahren
> 
> G.



Dein Getriebegetöns halten die eh für ein E-Bike


----------



## LB Jörg (22. Juli 2020)

franzam schrieb:


> Dein Getriebegetöns halten die eh für ein E-Bike



Neeeeee, Kamera war rechts, da ist die Riemenscheibe vorm Pinion ?

G.


----------



## franzam (22. Juli 2020)

LB Jörg schrieb:


> Neeeeee, Kamera war rechts, da ist die Riemenscheibe vorm Pinion ?
> 
> G.


Die werden trotzdem überlegen wo da der Akku sitzt


----------



## KUBIKUS (21. März 2021)

Gibt es hier im Forum eigentlich einen Thread, 
um Photoimpressionen und Infos von Touren auszutauschen?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## cxfahrer (21. März 2021)

KUBIKUS schrieb:


> Gibt es hier im Forum eigentlich einen Thread,
> um Photoimpressionen und Infos von Touren auszutauschen?


29er auf Tour zB


----------



## scratch_a (21. März 2021)

Oder einfach hier rein stellen oder einen neuen Thread (z.B. Tourenberichte) aufmachen, wenn du von mehreren Touren berichten willst? Ich schau mir gerne Bilder an


----------



## franzam (22. März 2021)

In dem alten Faden 
Freeriden im Fichtelgebirge​
gabs auch oft schöne Bilder. Dort ist eh nicht mehr viel los


----------



## KUBIKUS (22. März 2021)

franzam schrieb:


> In dem alten Faden
> Freeriden im Fichtelgebirge​
> gabs auch oft schöne Bilder. Dort ist eh nicht mehr viel los


Vielleicht, weil Freeriden nicht auf jeden Radbegeisterten zutrifft?


----------



## franzam (22. März 2021)

KUBIKUS schrieb:


> Vielleicht, weil Freeriden nicht auf jeden Radbegeisterten zutrifft?


Wenn man heute XC fährt ist es fast das gleiche...


----------



## senkaeugen (22. März 2021)

franzam schrieb:


> Wenn man heute XC fährt ist es fast das gleiche...


Heißt es nicht "down country" heutzutage 🤔 🤷🏻‍♂️


----------



## franzam (22. März 2021)

senkaeugen schrieb:


> Heißt es nicht "down country" heutzutage 🤔 🤷🏻‍♂️


Stimmt, aber ich in zu alt für das neumodische Zeug.   Als wir im Steinwald und Fichtelgebirge angefangen haben gabs noch nicht mal Rockshox...


----------



## ykcor (10. Juni 2021)

Hallo! Alter Text, neue Region 

Ich bin mit meinem Hund auf der Durchreise und suche für die nächsten Tage im Raum "Fichtelgebirge" Mitfahrmöglichkeiten  Bzgl. Startzeiten bin ich total flexibel. Falls sich etwas ergeben sollte, wäre noch interessant zu wissen, dass Oki (mein Hund) beim Radfahren dabei wäre und entsprechend sollten die Wege bestenfalls nicht ewig an viel befahrenen Straßen entlanglaufen. Auch gefällt Oki technisches "Basteln" viel lieber, als Highspeedgehacke. Oki hat die letzten Tage viel Laufen müssen (sehr viel :-D ) - daher müssen es auch nicht zwangsläufig Übertouren werden (grob max. 15km). Wenn sich jemand angesprochen fühlt, kann er sich gerne melden.  Ansonsten werden wir die nächsten Tage entweder zu Rad oder zu Fuß auf den Pfaden in der Umgebung unterwegs sein. Gerne nehme ich auch einfach "Hotspots" zur Kenntnis, welche man eventuell mit dem Rad meiden sollte - gegebenenfalls natürlich auch mit Hund ohne Leine (Schutzgebiete sind natürlich klar). Oki findet Menschen total toll, aber manche Menschen reagieren ja leider selbst auf rücksichtsvolle Radfahrer "etwas" sensibel.

Beste Grüße, André


----------



## TheHighlander85 (4. August 2021)

.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 283425 (5. August 2021)

Fichtelgebirgsverein klagt gegen Mountainbike-Zentrum
					

Der Fichtelgebirgsverein wird gegen das umstrittene Mountainbike-Zentrum am Kornberg, das sich bereits im Bau befindet, gerichtlich vorgehen. Der Verein sieht die Belange von Naturschutz und Wanderern übergangen.




					www.br.de
				




Angeblich alles nicht so bös gemeint, der "Qualitätswanderweg" soll nur den Fußgängern allein bleiben.
Deshalb jetzt ein bisserl klagen...


----------



## Sun on Tour (5. August 2021)

Sun on Tour schrieb:


> Jetzt kommen wir der Sache schon näher:
> Es ist einfach erschreckend mit welcher Selbstverständlichkeit auch hier Eingriffe in die (Grund-)Rechte andere Leute gefordert werden.
> Das auch dieses mal wieder aus rechtlich nichtigem Anlass.


Es sollte Unverfrohrenheit heißen.


----------



## franzam (5. August 2021)

Es gab im FGV schon immer ein paar Hardliner. Hätte allerdings gedacht, dass die inzwischen zum großteil etwas isoliert sind


Ich persönlich will im Wald keine Verbotsschilder sehen. *Weder für Biker, noch für Wanderer*. 
Das Problem ist, dass für teuer geplante Strecken immer der Verzicht von anderern Wegen einhergeht. Das ist aber auch tw. mit die Schuld von Bikepark- und Konzeptplanern. Denen geht es nämlich in erster Linie darum, mit ihren Konzepten Geld zu verdienen...


----------



## franzam (5. August 2021)

Wenigstens eine erfreulich Nachricht:

Wir sind über die Planungsphase hinaus und werden demnächst mit dem Streckenbau beginnen. Leider waren die Veröffentlichungen im Netz und in der Presse etwas unklar, bzw. voreilig. *Ihr müsst euch also noch etwas gedulden*.
Unten ein Bild mit dem ungefähren geplanten Verlauf der Strecke:                      






Da möchte ich mich hiermit auch gleich beim Bürgermeister Johannes Reger für sein Engagement, bei Förster Carsten Klöble für die viele Arbeit die er sich gemacht hat, bei der UNB für die schnelle Bearbeitung und nicht zuletzt bei den Mitgliedern der DIMB IG Stoapfalz für ihre Hilfe bedanken


----------



## LeFritzz (5. August 2021)

JohSch schrieb:


> Fichtelgebirgsverein klagt gegen Mountainbike-Zentrum
> 
> 
> Der Fichtelgebirgsverein wird gegen das umstrittene Mountainbike-Zentrum am Kornberg, das sich bereits im Bau befindet, gerichtlich vorgehen. Der Verein sieht die Belange von Naturschutz und Wanderern übergangen.
> ...


Die Klagebegründung des FGV basiert auf einer völligen Verdrehung der Tatsachen.
Der Gebirgsweg (Nordweg) ist ein Weg, welcher für das Befahren mit dem Mountainbike geeignet ist.
(Art. 26-29 BayNatSchG).

Am Zustand dieses Weges wird im Zuge des Bikeparks-Baues nichts verändert werden.
Es geht also gar nicht darum, diesen Weg für die "Wanderer zu erhalten", wie der FGV wahrheitswidrig darstellt. Art. 28 BayNatSchG räumt den Wanderern ohnehin den Vorrang ein. Eine Sperrung des Weges für Mountainbiker war aufgrund des Umweltgutachtens nicht geboten, so dass dieser Weg auch nicht in der Sperrverordnung vorkommt.

Tatsächlich geht es den Hardlinern im FGV darum, das Mountainbiken am Kornberg überall ausserhalb der Bikepark-Strecken zu untersagen. Das greift aber in die Befahrungsrechte aus Art. 141 Bay. Verfassung und Art. 26ff BayNatSchG ein. Die weitere Begründung mit Artenschutz im Bereich des "Zauberteppichs" wird vom Umweltgutachten nicht unterstützt und ist völlig aus der Luft gegriffen.

Der FGV wird sich mit seiner unbegründeten Klage wohl die Hörner abstossen.
Die Zusammenarbeit der Biker-Organisationen mit dem FGV ist aber erst einmal schwer negativ belastet.


----------



## LB Jörg (5. August 2021)

LeFritzz schrieb:


> Die Klagebegründung des FGV basiert auf einer völligen Verdrehung der Tatsachen.
> Der Gebirgsweg (Nordweg) ist ein Weg, welcher für das Befahren mit dem Mountainbike geeignet ist.
> (Art. 26-29 BayNatSchG).
> 
> ...



Das der Herr K. klagt, war ja schon klar. Kosten dem Fichtelgebirgsverein aber dann wohl nur Geld und es kommt wohl höchsten zu einer weiteren Verzögerung, bis der unvermeidliche Park kommt.
In einem Anhang des Konzeptes steht ja mittlerweile, das der N-Weg offen bleiben wird. Also wenns beim fränkischen Gebirgsweg um den N-Weg geht, dann ist die Klage doch aussićhtslos?

G.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Lenilein (5. August 2021)

Dennoch,
auch wenn hier ein Disput zwischen den beiden Interessengruppen bereits im Vorfeld zu erwarten war, isses trotzdem frustrierend zu sehen, mit welcher Vehemenz gegen das Kornbergprojekt auch noch in einer vermutlich rechtlich aussichtslosen Lage vorgegangen wird. 
Hiermit wird ein weiteres Zeichen zur Polarisierung gesetzt, die hardliner unter den FGVlern wähnen sich weiterhin im Recht und wir werden das im Wald zu spüren bekommen.


----------



## LeFritzz (5. August 2021)

LB Jörg schrieb:


> Das der Herr K. klagt, war ja schon klar. Kosten dem Fichtelgebirgsverein aber dann wohl nur Geld und es kommt wohl höchsten zu einer weiteren Verzögerung, bis der unvermeidliche Park kommt.
> In einem Anhang des Konzeptes steht ja mittlerweile, das der N-Weg offen bleiben wird. Also wenns beim fränkischen Gebirgsweg um den N-Weg geht, dann ist die Klage doch aussićhtslos?
> 
> G.


Ja, es geht um den Nordweg.
Insofern ist unklar, wogegen der FGV denn klagen will.
Gegen die Allgemeinverfügung, weil darin der Nordweg nicht gesperrt wird? Klage wäre unzulässig, man kann nicht gegen etwas klagen, was in der Verfügung NICHT drin ist.
Gegen die Baugenehmigung? Die betrifft den Nordweg nicht.


----------



## LB Jörg (5. August 2021)

LeFritzz schrieb:


> Ja, es geht um den Nordweg.
> Insofern ist unklar, wogegen der FDGV denn klagen will.
> Gegen die Allgemeinverfügung, weil darin der Nordweg nicht gesperrt wird? Klage wäre unzulässig, man kann nicht gegen etwas klagen, was in der Verfügung NICHT drin ist.
> Gegen die Baugenehmigung? Die betrifft den Nordweg nicht.




Ja, da sind wir mal gespannt. 
Die ganze Sache wird dem Fichtelgebirgsverein wohl mehr schaden, als sie wohl vermuten. Da sie ja jetzt nicht mehr nur ihre Meinung zu den Bikern kundtun, sondern auch gegen die radfahrenden Kinder vorgehen.
Beste Öffentlichkeitsarbeit, es Einem recht machen, aber dafür bei 100ten neuer verscheißen 

G.


----------



## mw.dd (6. August 2021)

LeFritzz schrieb:


> Insofern ist unklar, wogegen der FDGV denn klagen will.


Vielleicht hat er einfach nur die Backen aufgeblasen...


----------



## Sun on Tour (8. August 2021)

Neuigkeiten aus dem Steinwald von der DIMB IG Stoapfalz:





						Bei Facebook anmelden
					

Melde dich bei Facebook an, um dich mit deinen Freunden, deiner Familie und Personen, die du kennst, zu verbinden und Inhalte zu teilen.




					www.facebook.com
				




Das ging ja schon mal schnell 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	






Das geht aber nicht nur, weil man mit den richtigen Leuten spricht, sondern auch, weil man sich über alle berechtigten Interessen im Klaren ist und sowohl das Mountainbiken als auch die rechtlichen Rahmenbedingungen verstanden hat.


----------



## LB Jörg (8. August 2021)

Sun on Tour schrieb:


> Neuigkeiten aus dem Steinwald von der DIMB IG Stoapfalz:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Der Waldhauswirt hat vorhin auch erzählt, das er schon schriftlicht Beschwerden bekommen hat, das sie jetzt ein paar Gäste weniger haben, da sie nicht mehr geduldet werden.

G.


----------



## Deleted 283425 (8. August 2021)

Wie passt eigentlich die Wildkamera auf dem weiß-blau markierten Wanderweg auf Höhe des Hochseilgartens hierzu?



> Die Rechtslage ist eigentlich einfach: *Wildkameras* dürfen nur dort aufgehängt werden, wo sie keine Menschen aufnehmen. Das bedeutet: nicht in der Nähe von *Wanderwegen* und Rastplätzen oder sonstigen öffentlichen Orten, an denen sich Menschen aufhalten.











						Der Wald schaut zu
					

Immer mehr Jäger nutzen Wildkameras. Das bereitet Datenschützern Sorge




					www.sueddeutsche.de


----------



## ragazza (8. August 2021)

LB Jörg schrieb:


> Der Waldhauswirt hat vorhin auch erzählt, das er schon schriftlicht Beschwerden bekommen hat, das sie jetzt ein paar Gäste weniger haben, da sie nicht mehr geduldet werden.
> 
> G.


Hä ?? Verstehe ich jetzt nicht so ganz :  Wer hat von wem eine Beschwerde bekommen? Wer hat weniger Gäste ? Wer duldet wen nicht mehr ?


----------



## LB Jörg (9. August 2021)

ragazza schrieb:


> Hä ?? Verstehe ich jetzt nicht so ganz :  Wer hat von wem eine Beschwerde bekommen? Wer hat weniger Gäste ? Wer duldet wen nicht mehr ?



Mountainbiker wollen wegen Wanderwegsperrung nimmer zum Waldhaus und haben das dem Wirt kundgetan 

Aber wird ja jetzt alles gut, weil jemand dagegn Initiative gezeigt hat und man kann bald dort doch wieder Rad fahren.

G.


----------



## ragazza (9. August 2021)

LB Jörg schrieb:


> Mountainbiker wollen wegen Wanderwegsperrung nimmer zum Waldhaus und haben das dem Wirt kundgetan
> 
> Aber wird ja jetzt alles gut, weil jemand dagegn Initiative gezeigt hat und man kann bald dort doch wieder Rad fahren.
> 
> G.


Alles wird gut 🙂👍


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Sun on Tour (9. August 2021)

ragazza schrieb:


> Alles wird gut 🙂👍


Daher noch ein Nachtrag zum Steinwald:



franzam schrieb:


> Für uns selbstverständlich, bzw. Vorraussetzung. Keine Sperrschilder, weder für Biker noch für Wanderer. Wenn ich das Verbot vom Wanderweg für Radler weghaben will, kann ich im Umkehrschluss aber auch nicht Wege ausschließlich für MTB fordern. Stichwort Positiv-Lenkung...


----------

